# JFrame als Vollbild



## Pennywise (13. Sep 2004)

Würdemein JFRame gern in Vollbild sehen, nachdem ich einen Button gedrückt hab. Wie geht das?
isUndecorated funzt ja da leider nicht.


----------



## thE_29 (13. Sep 2004)

JFrame.setExtendetState(JFrame.MAXIMIZED_BOTH);


----------



## Stefan1200 (14. Sep 2004)

Wie genau Vollbild?
Auf einen eigenen Bildschirm?

Falls ja, dann schaue dir GraphicsDevice, GraphicsEnviroment, DisplayMode und Window an.


----------



## Pennywise (14. Sep 2004)

Danke the 29. hat funktioniert.


----------



## roddy (14. Dez 2005)

Ich wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, meine Frage geht in die selbe Richtung: 

Weiss jemand, ob es einen einfachen Befehl gibt, ein Fenster auf Vollbild Minus Taskleiste (bei Windows) zu setzen? Also so, dass der komplette Bildschirm ausgefüllt ist, aber die Taskleiste unten freibleibt (egal ob sie einzeilig, zweizweilig oder sogar dreizeilig ist)?

Man könnte natürlich Pixel ausrechnen etc. aber mir wäre eine einfachere Lösung lieber, da es sonst in Richtung höhere Mathematik geht, wenn das ganze dann noch unabhängig von Bildschirmauflösung und Anzahl der Zeilen bei der Taskleiste gehen soll...


----------



## thE_29 (14. Dez 2005)

Also bei mir geht das, dass der die Taskleiste nicht verhült!!


Also die Taskleiste (bei mir zB 2zeilig) bleibt unverdeckt!


----------



## roddy (14. Dez 2005)

Mein Code lautet


```
public class mainGUI extends JFrame implements WindowListener{
    
    public mainGUI() {
        
        setResizable(false);
        //setSize(960,720);
        setExtendedState(MAXIMIZED_BOTH);
        setLocationRelativeTo(null);
        addWindowListener(this);
        setDefaultCloseOperation(DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE);
        
        setVisible(true);
    }
```

Unter WindowsXP bei aktueller Java-Version verdeckt der Code so meine Taskleiste.


----------



## thE_29 (14. Dez 2005)

Isch gucke!


----------



## thE_29 (14. Dez 2005)

Problem ist dein setResizable(false)

Das macht das!

Du musst das hinter dem setVisible(true) erst sagen, dann resized er nur bis zur Taskleiste!


----------



## roddy (14. Dez 2005)

Ahh, ist ja irgendwie auch logisch  Danke für den Tipp!


----------

